# I need answers to easy questions. (Installing Hardibacker.)



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Handyman50 said:


> Now, for my easy questions:
> 
> 1. Do you tape the inside corners on Hardibacker, as you do the joints?
> I Do.
> ...


 No problem.


----------



## tyler101 (Oct 29, 2007)

Handyman50 I have found many answers to my hardi or tile questions at www.johnbridge.com .:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, Guys. I'll do some further research.


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

*joints*

Tape all your hardieboard joints with thin set first, then set the tape immediately over it. The good news is that the joints don't have to be glass smooth or sanded either. Be sure to use the wide-head cement board screws for the best results.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies.

I spoke to a man that works at the lumber yard today. He was a painter and tile installer for years. He used many square feet of Hardibacker and gave me pointers. The one thing that I learned is, when it says drive the nails flush, it means so the heads are level with the surface. You have to pity pat them a bit when they are flush. You do not dent the surface as you do with sheetrock, however. There can be no speed-bumps as he called them. The surface must be flat.

Another man who was installing rock over Hardibacker told me that using screws is the easiest and best way to secure the sheets. The screws are easier to get flush with the surface. Of course, the Hardibacker site said to us nails first. So, that is what I did.


----------

